# EN Critters 5 - Interlopers from the Blasted Realm



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2005)

*[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_5312.jpg[/imager]Dare you wander the Blasted Realm?*

Welcome to the fifth volume in the E.N. Critters series of Open Gaming Content Sourcebooks – Interlopers from the Blasted Realm. If you are seeking an inexpensive monster compendium focused on demons and outsiders, this is the book for you. If having a detailed enviroment to tie all of the monsters together would be useful, even better. Need a reason for extraplanar creatures to be on the Material Plane? The detail on the Blasted Realm provides this as well as an overarching storyline should you wish to use it. 



Detailed descriptions and maps of the Blasted Realm, a pocket plane of chaos and evil!
24 new and unique creatures - evil demonic denizens of the Blasted Realm, spanning a wide range of Challenge Ratings!
Colour counters for each creature!
Suggested Knowledge Tables, a quick aid in determining what a player’s character will know about each of these creatures with a successful Knowledge check to save the GM time during the game.
Notes and Game Balance entries for each monster!
[imagel]http://www.enworld.org/Nat20/cr5.jpg[/imagel]A detailed account of the planes properties, history, geography, inhabitants and general plotlines have been provided as well as planar and regional maps. This is however a monster compendium and not intended to be a complete campaign sourcebook. Rather, the plane details have been included to create a framework for the creatures herein as well as to provide the GM with enough information to build adventures in the Blasted Realm and on the Material Plane.

The monsters can certainly be used independently of their Blasted Realm origins - this is a standalone monster book first and foremost. While most of the 24 creatures presented are outsiders, more specifically demons, there are a small number of other types detailed. Among these other types are two constructs, one humanoid, three magical beasts, one template and one undead swarm. Of the 24, there are also three that possess the psionic subtype. The volume’s creatures span a wide range of challenge ratings. Each creature has the usual illustration, stat block and combat section, but an ecology section, knowledge table and a notes and game balance section are also included and have become standard in the E.N. Critters series.

The ecology expands on each creature with a few paragraphs about topics such as its origins, where it is found, what it eats, etc., useful for GMs wishing to add an extra dimension of cohesiveness to their games. The knowledge tables are designed as a quick aid in determining what a player’s character will know about each of these creatures with a successful Knowledge check to save the GM time during the game. The notes and game balance section provides insight into the writer’s concept for the creature as well as the reasoning behind its challenge rating in the game. Each full creature entry is set to make the GM’s job easy to run that creature, including additional information about certain types of abilities to save time having to reference additional books.

If you are familiar with the series, you can expect the quality that you are used to. Each new volume is being improved upon and as time is available, the older volumes in the E.N. Critters series are being updated to the same level (wiuth free updates for owners of E.N. Critters PDFs). If you have never seen our projects before, you can expect to get your moneys-worth and much more. There are also four previous volumes you can explore if this PDF meets and exceeds your needs, which we are expecting it will!


----------

